# Hierodula species



## padkison (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 12, 2007)

O.O amazing. That thing pwned two crickets at once  awesome pic


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 12, 2007)

Aren't those cockroaches?


----------



## MantisDude15 (Sep 12, 2007)

My mistake


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 12, 2007)

Np. 8) :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 12, 2007)

this is why i LOVE the giants! They will take on any one thing and another to go with it!!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool pics! How did you get her to catch two? Mine try to run/turn away!


----------



## Kriss (Sep 12, 2007)

I often see my nymphs catch 2 fruit flies at a time but never to roaches :lol: 

Great picture.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2007)

can't wait to get one


----------

